# Formic Acid



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

hey guys quick question here. I have heard of a couple way to apply formic acid, one way is using the mite wipes as they call it, and another is the method by the maker of honey b healthy what do they call it the mite fumigator?
My question is with the mite wipes dont you have to hit the hive like 3-5 times every 5-7 days. Where as the fumigator method it is a one time deal even kills inside the brood cells. What is the difference that im missing? regards Nick


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

I use the Dri-Loc pads with 60percent formic ,and hit them once a week for 3 weeks. The fume board method that Ive read about and talked to people that use it say sometimes it kills mites in the cells ,but not all the time. I think it depends on how old your comb is.


----------



## beeman (May 27, 2009)

The June or July American Bee Journal has a good article describing the differences between the types of formic and oxalic treatments.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

For varroa, you're supposed to hit them every 4-5 days. 4-6 times. In my experience it seems like you need to hit them 8 times or so. Once a week three times does the tracheal mite in. Formic is so temperature dependant. If varroa levels get a little out of hand this method can work but definitely more than 6 applications will be necessary. Sometimes bees don't recover from that high load. The formic is hard on bees as well.

Jean-Marc


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

if you hit them that many times you are shuting the queen down each time. What does that do to the winter cluster?


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Seems to be Ok. I'm not entirely satisfied with Mite-wipes, which by the way are the same thing as Dri-locks. I'm even less satisfied with MIte-Away II.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Dirtslinger2 (Dec 9, 2007)

Have you found something you would suggest instead of mite wipes Jean-marc? Thanks!


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Bill Ruzika sells Mite-Gone pads. They are a one shot pads that is loaded with formic acid and then are hung on the outside frame. This assumes you can purchase liquid formic acid.

I found it a bit tedious to apply. It works best with 3-4 guys. One guy opening hives. Another removing frames. Another stap[ling the pas in place. Ofr course can't forget the chemist. The team approach works ok.

The results are ok, but variable. A little to variable for my liking. It works well in 90% of the hives and for some reason that I can't explain 10% of the hives will have loads that are unacceptably high. I've used it twice on a fairly large number of hives. Both times simi;ar results. I guess that's beekeeping.

My all-time favorite method of applying formic acid is with the Apinovar system designed by Jean-Pierre Chapleau. He has a websaite that explains the method very well. The drawback is that the system is not palletized. Individual bottom boards that are a little bit flimsy. If the bees don't migrate this is the way to go if you want to use formic.

Essentially formic is applied in a pull-out drawer situated below the screened bottom board. Hios webasite explains the timing of the applications and the necessary monitoring that is to be done during the season. The screened bottom board helps monitor. It's worth the read

Jean-Marc


----------

